
The Paradox of Self-Consciousness, a Conversation with Markus Gabriel - jdgiese
https://www.edge.org/conversation/markus_gabriel-the-paradox-of-self-consciousness
======
soul4krsna
There is no paradox. All questions of consciousness have been answered.
Kaliyuga is too strong for the masses therefore ignorance is rampant.

